# Cat 6 jacks



## johnny_a (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't do much data, but I got a box of cat6 female ports at a good price. Anything wrong with using them to terminate my cat5 runs?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Technically its not compatible, but you can make it work Champ!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

johnny_a said:


> I don't do much data, but I got a box of cat6 female ports at a good price. Anything wrong with using them to terminate my cat5 runs?


They will work, but in the future, someone plugging in will assume that the entire system is Cat6 quality.
If you are using them for yourself in your home or office, go ahead. Or make sure the rack is clearly labeled that the system is only Cat5


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

it wont always work, because cat6 is larger then cat5. 

If you want, i will gladly swap you cat5 jacks for your 6


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd do it in a pinch... I'd also stick a 20A t slot on a 15A circuit, in a pinch!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> it wont always work, because cat6 is larger then cat5.


Strip the insulation off the conductor before punching it down :laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Strip the insulation off the conductor before punching it down :laughing:


he said he had cat6 jacks and cat 5 cable, not the other way around.


I had a problem doing what you are saying (exact same situation). the cat 5e I was using wasn't connecting in the jack properly. went out and got cat 5 jacks.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Strip the insulation off the conductor before punching it down :laughing:



Why is that 


The greatest wealth is health


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

wildleg said:


> he said he had cat6 jacks and cat 5 cable, not the other way around.


My bad. I shouldn't post and watch the ball game at the same time :no:


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

IwNi


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Shouldn't wipe the screen on my phone either !!😄


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I do it all the time, if its what people want Ill do it and they pay us.

I just did cat6a into a cat6 panel for backbone and the phone company guy was weirdly excited over the dsl speed he was getting over such a distance.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

chewy said:


> I do it all the time, if its what people want Ill do it and they pay us.
> 
> I just did cat6a into a cat6 panel for backbone and the phone company guy was weirdly excited over the dsl speed he was getting over such a distance.


you terminated cat6a into a regular cat6 panel?

that would be like running fiber into a media converter....


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> you terminated cat6a into a regular cat6 panel?
> 
> that would be like running fiber into a media converter....


Just what we had laying around to do a backbone variation.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Sometimes you can get an open on a wire if punching cat5e into cat6 jacks....


----------



## kleidealee (Oct 26, 2014)

Ehh....electricians.


----------

